# Bulky machine patterns



## tecapes (Oct 14, 2012)

I am having trouble finding patterns for the bulky machine. Can I convert standard patterns to work on my machine?

Tom


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

With trial and error you can convert any pattern to machine knit. It is the re-forming of stitches that take the longest to learn. 
Try the needlesofsteal.com site. They have patterns for a lot of machines.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a question. I used to have a knitting machine, but I could never figure out how to do the ribbing at the bottom of sweaters before continuing on with the body. How is that done? I had purchased my machine at a yard sale and I don't remember the instruction manual saying. I don't have the machine anymore, but have been thinking I might like one again. What brand does everyone else like? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I have done it just playing around to try it out. The formula I saw said take the no. of stitches required x the gauge called for (4.5) divided by the gauge you want to use (9). It said to do the same for the no. of rows required. I did a pair of legwarmers on a bulky that was orig. for a standard gauge. Turned out fine. I found the info on the internet..but can't remember where...sorry.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

JeanWilkins said:


> I have a question. I used to have a knitting machine, but I could never figure out how to do the ribbing at the bottom of sweaters before continuing on with the body. How is that done? I had purchased my machine at a yard sale and I don't remember the instruction manual saying. I don't have the machine anymore, but have been thinking I might like one again. What brand does everyone else like? :?: :?: :?:


I love my Brother machines - but Silver Reed/Studios are good too. Depends on what gauge of knitting you prefer what machine you buy. Bulky machines take heavier yarns. You can hand manipulate ribbing or buy a ribber to attach to your machine . Check out this site to help you decide what you would like. http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/  Ann


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

tecapes said:


> I am having trouble finding patterns for the bulky machine. Can I convert standard patterns to work on my machine?
> 
> Tom


What kind of a pattern are you looking for?


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> I love my Brother machines - but Silver Reed/Studios are good too. Depends on what gauge of knitting you prefer what machine you buy. Bulky machines take heavier yarns. You can hand manipulate ribbing or buy a ribber to attach to your machine . Check out this site to help you decide what you would like. http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/  Ann


Thank you. Now I know where to look and what to look for. :thumbup:


----------



## tecapes (Oct 14, 2012)

I am looking for patt for fingerless mitts and Poncho's and shawls.
tom


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.scanthecat.com/html/free_machine_knitting_patterns.html This site has a shawl and a poncho. :thumbup: Ann


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

tecapes said:


> I am looking for patt for fingerless mitts and Poncho's and shawls.
> tom


I just googled: machine knit fingerless mitts and found lots of links to patterns.

I use a bond, which is almost a bulky, and knit several pair from a patterns that I found from kangamooknits.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> ... Check out this site to help you decide what you would like. http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/  Ann


There are tons of pattern books and magazines on this website to suite all knitting machine gauges including bulky KMs.


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Weegie said:


> I have done it just playing around to try it out. The formula I saw said take the no. of stitches required x the gauge called for (4.5) divided by the gauge you want to use (9). It said to do the same for the no. of rows required. I did a pair of legwarmers on a bulky that was orig. for a standard gauge. Turned out fine. I found the info on the internet..but can't remember where...sorry.


In doing this formula...what you end up with is exactly 1/2. That is if you are going from a 4.5 to 9 gauge. Now, that's easy to remember.

:-D


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

charliesrose said:


> In doing this formula...what you end up with is exactly 1/2. That is if you are going from a 4.5 to 9 gauge. Now, that's easy to remember.
> 
> :-D


yes...back and forth from bulky to standard is fairly easy...but still being a new knitter I don't know how well I would do if I had to increase or decrease in the pattern. If it says dec every 3rd row...would that be the same...??? But the set of legwarmers I changed from standard to bulky came out fine! Just straight (easy) knitting! :lol:


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Weegie said:


> yes...back and forth from bulky to standard is fairly easy...but still being a new knitter I don't know how well I would do if I had to increase or decrease in the pattern. If it says dec every 3rd row...would that be the same...??? But the set of legwarmers I changed from standard to bulky came out fine! Just straight (easy) knitting! :lol:


You are just changing the gauge, not the pattern itself. You would inc or dec the same. I am fairly new on the machine [not to knitting] myself and loving them!


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

With the bulky machine I have found that using double knitting (8plyAust) and the appropriate needles, usually 4.5 and about tension 1, I can follow hand-knitting patterns in the simple stitches and the fit is excellent xxx


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

JeanWilkins said:


> I have a question. I used to have a knitting machine, but I could never figure out how to do the ribbing at the bottom of sweaters before continuing on with the body. How is that done? I had purchased my machine at a yard sale and I don't remember the instruction manual saying. I don't have the machine anymore, but have been thinking I might like one again. What brand does everyone else like? :?: :?: :?:


To do ribbing, you can either do a mock rib (put every third needle out of work, knit double the length you want for the ribbing, then put the out of work needles back into working position and pick up stitches from the bottom of the knitting and hang them on the needles to form a "hem," After your knitted piece is completed and off the machine, run something like a large knitting needle, wooden dowel, ruler, etc., through the hem and pull down to stretch the stitches into shape. It will look like ribbing.

The more conventional way is to reform stitches manually by knitting the entire "rib" section in stockinet stitch, then dropping every other or every third stitch (one at a time), and using the latch tool to reform the purl stitches into knit stitches by latching them back up and hanging the last stitch back into the needle.

If you hand knit, you can also hand knit the ribbing then hang the stitches on the machine, or start with a provisional cast on to knit the piece, and then put the open stitches at the bottom onto your knitting needles and hand knit the ribbing afterwards.

Check on YouTube. There are many, many machine knitting techniques demonstrated there.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Weegie said:


> I have done it just playing around to try it out. The formula I saw said take the no. of stitches required x the gauge called for (4.5) divided by the gauge you want to use (9). It said to do the same for the no. of rows required. I did a pair of legwarmers on a bulky that was orig. for a standard gauge. Turned out fine. I found the info on the internet..but can't remember where...sorry.


hi there i am a bit lost? No of sts x 4.5 and divided by ?
i would be very interested .But i cant work it out?
maggie


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Irish maggie said:


> hi there i am a bit lost? No of sts x 4.5 and divided by ?
> i would be very interested .But i cant work it out?
> maggie


You take the # of stitches called for in the standard pattern (4.5) and divide it by the bulky machine size you have; in this example she used 9mm. In this instance it would always be 1/2 of the number of stitches, but, if your bulky was an 11 it would come up less stitches. Hope this helps. :lol:


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Maggie, If you are a hand knitter, just knit a swatch as for 8ply yarn. (I see that you are from Australia, so you will think of 8ply in the same way that I do) On my Bulky 230,. I use T1 for stocking stitch. But try a few swatches and you will soon understand.
Just try an 8ply pattern that uses 4.5 needles (old size 8)and pretend you are knitting by hand LOL xxx


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

laurelbee, that made me chuckle  :lol:


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

charliesrose said:


> You take the # of stitches called for in the standard pattern (4.5) and divide it by the bulky machine size you have; in this example she used 9mm. In this instance it would always be 1/2 of the number of stitches, but, if your bulky was an 11 it would come up less stitches. Hope this helps. :lol:


 Yes Me understand thanks :roll:


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

charliesrose said:


> You are just changing the gauge, not the pattern itself. You would inc or dec the same. I am fairly new on the machine [not to knitting] myself and loving them!


Well, duh....why didn't I think of it that way? Thanks!


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Weegie said:


> Well, duh....why didn't I think of it that way? Thanks!


Hahahaha!! Join the club...that sounds like me on the other end!! I could only laugh, because that's usually me asking!!

:wink:


----------

